

Alertbox Columns Moved From Useit.com to NNgroup.com - espeed
http://www.nngroup.com/news/item/useitcom-moves-to-nngroupcom/

======
pgrote
No more old school formatting.

When you go to the wayback machine it indicates there are old records, but
when you click on any of them they are missing.

<http://web.archive.org/web/20090615000000*/http://useit.com>

------
mcherm
This is why the Internet Archive (<http://archive.org>) is so extremely
important. Because even the MOST popular and important URLs do not live
forever.

~~~
espeed
Ironically, <http://www.useit.com/alertbox/fighting-linkrot.html> does not
redirect to <http://www.nngroup.com/articles/fighting-linkrot/>

NVM: The original URL was <http://www.useit.com/alertbox/980614.html>, which
does redirect.

------
scholia
What I want to know is whether it gets as many hits in its new location on the
corporate-looking site....

